
Ask HN: How to proxify emails? - whoshallsucceed
I&#x27;m running a store platform for which buyers coordinates are sensitive. In order to prevent sellers to store the buyers coordinates to be independent, I am looking for ways to alias phone numbers and emails.<p>So far, I&#x27;ve found Twilio which seems great for SMS and Call with Virtual Phone Numbers.<p>But I can&#x27;t find a similar way for emails. Is there any I missed?
======
TobyGiacometti
For email forwarding, you can have a look at
[https://github.com/danisola/forward-cat](https://github.com/danisola/forward-
cat). However, I do not know if this would work for your setup. On top of
that, I do not think it handles replies to the email alias, but I am not sure.

What could work is to just use an internal system for messaging, so that each
of your users has a private inbox in your store platform. Kind of like direct
messaging in a forum...

~~~
whoshallsucceed
Thanks for following up but they lack an API which is mandatory for my needs.

------
tretiy3
you can use mailgun for that. it has an api and concepts of "routes". you will
be able to intercept email from seller@seller_domain.com to
buyer@your_domain.com, handle it in your app (mailgun will POST to your web
app), and then send from seller@your_domain.com to buyer@buyer_domain.com.
really transparent. you can tweak any part of the workflow. have all
conversations and all stats in your app.

~~~
whoshallsucceed
Yes, I found out after a while. I ended up doing just that. Last thing to
figure out is how to send the mail as is, meaning for now I pick the HMTL part
and send it setting the content type. But this way lacks the Text version of
the email.

I'll keep digging up.

Thanks for following up!

